# SOLD - vortex viper spotting scope



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I getting ready to put this scope on ksl but if someone is interested, let me know. It's the 15-45 x 65mm. Comes with a tines up camera adapter and canon powershot camera for digiscoping. Price: $475.00.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd sure like to find one of those neoprene covers for mine. Any interest in selling it without the cover?

Just noticed you said Viper. Mine is the Razor. Don't know if the cover is interchangeable, sorry.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The razors are different shape from the Viper. Even from the first gen to the 2nd gen I doubt the covers fit. I got a Kings Camo neoprene cover when they were offering them, I highly recommend them.

What gen is your razor and size?

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Gen 1 22-48 (I think)x65

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Those covers are model specific.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll let the scope go for $420 without the camera.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> The razors are different shape from the Viper. Even from the first gen to the 2nd gen I doubt the covers fit. I got a Kings Camo neoprene cover when they were offering them, I highly recommend them.
> 
> What gen is your razor and size?
> 
> -DallanC


Really wish they made their covers still. I got one of the first gen Razor on a smoking deal and wish I could get a cover.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As an aside to Ridgetop, we keep bumping this to keep it showing up in the recent posts list 

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> As an aside to Ridgetop, we keep bumping this to keep it showing up in the recent posts list
> 
> -DallanC


Ya, thanks for the highjack! 🙄


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

SOLD


----------

